# Why the extra marker lights?



## Empire 421 (Aug 15, 2019)

I just bought a 69 GTO. I checked the VIN and it is a 242. The only weird thing I can find is that it has large marker lights on the front fenders. Is anyone familiar with these lights. It also has the lower button lights that I am familiar with. Any insights would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DAFsdad (Sep 20, 2018)

They are cornering lights. When you turn on your turn signal, the same side cornering light is activated. I hope this helps.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Empire 421 said:


> I just bought a 69 GTO. I checked the VIN and it is a 242. The only weird thing I can find is that it has large marker lights on the front fenders. Is anyone familiar with these lights. It also has the lower button lights that I am familiar with. Any insights would be appreciated. Thanks


option code T87. should show up on PHS if original to car.


----------



## Empire 421 (Aug 15, 2019)

DAFsdad said:


> They are cornering lights. When you turn on your turn signal, the same side cornering light is activated. I hope this helps.


This really does help! Thank you!


----------



## Empire 421 (Aug 15, 2019)

integrity6987 said:


> option code T87. should show up on PHS if original to car.


Great info. They do show as original. The fenders are completed rotted out in the back. I was going to change the fenders and delete the cornering lights, but I could just do a patch. Might end up keeping them. I appreciate it!


----------

